# Relação entre boa visibilidade e chegada de mau tempo?



## Shimmy (4 Set 2017 às 18:02)

Boas pessoal curioso

Em São Miguel (Açores), há um ditado popular que diz "Santa Maria à vista, água na crista", significando que quando a visibilidade está tão boa que se vê a ilha de Santa Maria, é sinal que que vem aí tempestade. Penso que na Terceira há um ditado com um significado semelhante, sobre vir uma tempestade três dias depois de se avistar todas as ilhas do grupo Central. Normalmente bate certo, alguém tem alguma explicação científica para que venha mau tempo após um dia de muito boa visibilidade neste meio do Atlântico?

Obrigada


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2017 às 18:57)

estive o ano passado na terceira e ouvi que efectivamente se se  vis-se o Pico que iria chover nos próximos dias o que aconteceu, 
mas sendo ilhas o clima é muito instável já estive tambem em S. Miguel  e choveu sempre de curta duração é certo. Acho que existe algo semelhante em Peniche em relação as Berlenga


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2017 às 22:58)

"Pico descoberto, tempestade por perto"


----------



## Shimmy (5 Set 2017 às 18:15)

Os dados são estes: a visibilidade está muito boa, maior que o costume, vem mau tempo a sério entre um a 3 dias depois. Não é aquela chuvinha passageira típica do tempo instável dos Açores, é mesmo dias seguidos de chuva e overcast. 

Sempre pensei que fosse a humidade (não condensada) no ar que fizesse um efeito de lupa, mas não consigo ver qualquer relação entre humidade alta e aproximação de frentes. Também já pensei que uma alta pressão deve ajudar a assentar as poeiras, mas dizer que quando temos o anticiclone em cima vem tempestade... Não faz lá grande sentido.

Creio que deve haver um fundo científico. Por exemplo também se diz que quando o céu está "limpo" à noite mas a lua tem um halo à volta, vem mau tempo nos dias seguintes. Isso faz sentido se pensarmos na aproximação de uma frente quente, em que a primeira parte da mesma chega em forma de neblina em altitude, que cria o tal efeito. 

Se alguém tiver mais teorias chute


----------

